# New Veto Pro DR Series Bags



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Gents, I carry a Veto MCT daily so I am well aware of their functionality...and some shortcomings. At least as it relates to electrical tools. Quality is top shelf, the brand enjoys a great reputation and all that so no need to delve into those aspects too much. 

What struck me about these bags is that they closely resemble what Roger Brouard seemed to be getting away from when he designed the original XL. Ie; the dump and grab bag with pockets on both the inside and outside. There is a DR-XL and a DR-LC at 179 and 169 dollars respectively. Here's a photo of the XL.










Now don't get me wrong. Veto can market and sell whatever they want. The consumer market will dictate success or failure. I just found it odd they went in this direction when it was the original influence to develop the closed top, zippered systems to keep tools secure and upright. So far, I cannot find a single YouTube video, review, or even a product announcement on Veto's site. Odd. Again, no complaints, just trying to pass along some information that may be useful to the board. 

BTW, Mech, I know you had some sit downs with Veto a number of months ago. I seem to remember mention of the possibility of an electrician oriented tool pouch. Bad memory on my part?

Edit; Sorry lads. I worded part of that badly. I found the products on Veto's site and got the photos there. I just didn't find supporting video links or third party reviews. It kind of sounded like I was saying Veto had these and sort of kept them hidden or something. Sorry for the poor wording.
https://www.vetopropac.com/catalog/new_products


----------



## WiredCanadian (May 2, 2017)

Roger posted a sneak peak of a prototype electrician bag a while ago on his Instagram.

Looks like a large pouch, standard Veto plastic bottom (maybe MC sized), with a flip over velcro cover. 

I can't post a link due to my low post count, but his Instagram account is: vetopropac_ and the image was posted on December 1, 2017.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

WiredCanadian said:


> Roger posted a sneak peak of a prototype electrician bag a while ago on his Instagram.
> 
> Looks like a large pouch, standard Veto plastic bottom (maybe MC sized), with a flip over velcro cover.
> 
> I can't post a link due to my low post count, but his Instagram account is: vetopropac_ and the image was posted on December 1, 2017.


Thank you for the information. I will try to find it.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

From the instagram...


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Another one from their Instagram


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

splatz said:


> From the instagram...


That's not an electrician bag, there's a dewalt next to it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

zac said:


> That's not an electrician bag, there's a dewalt next to it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Good one.

As to the bag/pouch itself, I am unsure. I like the tapered front which is sort of like the CLC 1509. It could wind up too heavy for belt use and yet lack the capacity of the smaller closed top bags like the MC series. I get why they may not use a zipper for a closure. If it is intended for belt use(likley given the 'pouch' label) then futzing with a zipper all the time while using it would be tedious. 

As for me, I like the idea of an electrician focused pouch but would also love to see something like the MCT with some dedicated one tool per pocket layouts. This would keep stuff like insulated tools, IT equipment like punchdown tools, precision screwdrivers, and electronics sized pliers and cutters isolated from each other. It is not about simply being finicky. You don't want your precision and insulated tools banging against each other too much. Such a concept may even work better on the LC platform. Maybe an LCT version? Just keep the front part of the bag bottoms clear for bit organiser boxes like the new Bosch stuff and a 12v sized driver and you would be in business. And for goodness sake, scrap those useless bit pocket thingies on the lower front pockets and the top area of my MCT. A more pointless use of bag space I cannot imagine.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Gents, finally saw a YouTube video on these bags. Up front I will tell you this is not for me. To me, this bag is everything a Veto is not meant to be. These sorts of bags have ben around for a LONG time in one form or another. They all have two things in common; You can jam too much stuff in them to the point of being too heavy and having to dump it out to find anything. And second, the tools on the outside of the bag are begging to be 'borrowed' or scattered all over when the inevitable bag tipping takes place. These issues are what the original closed top bags were meant to address. 

Now don't get me wrong. I am not speaking to the quality or even functionality of the bag itself. Use what you like. I am sure typical Veto build quality applies. I think the bloke in the video was using this as some sort of installers bag. Keeping batteries and drills and maybe boxes of supplies inside. To me, this sort of use is handily attended to by a 20 dollar bag from Menard's or Home Desperate. Will it break down faster? Almost assuredly. And you can buy five or six more if that happens. But you could buy a couple and set them up with different supplies in each. Wire nuts, pigtails, terminals, and devises in one. Boxes, cover plates, etc in another. I am just not sure you need a near 200 dollar bag to do that. One the other hand, _it's a Veto._ What real excuse do you need? I just don't like the outside pockets.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I love my Veto but, by design, Vetos are heavy. I bought a cheap Husky 10" open tote for grab and go. It aint no Veto but it gets more use simply because it carries essentials and weighs nothing. Quality equals heavy, Husky crap equals lightweight.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I love my Veto but, by design, Vetos are heavy. I bought a cheap Husky 10" open tote for grab and go. It aint no Veto but it gets more use simply because it carries essentials and weighs nothing. Quality equals heavy, Husky crap equals lightweight.


After years of using different Veto bags, I spent $16 on a Husky tote and it’s still going strong.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> After years of using different Veto bags, I spent $16 on a Husky tote and it’s still going strong.


When I saw this little tote at HD, something died in me inside. It was exactly what I wanted but I didn't want to support HD and their Chinese stuff. If Veto made something similar, I would gladly give them my money.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have a CLC?? it is square and kick ass.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> I have a CLC?? it is square and kick ass.


I have an awesome CLC bag... One of the best bags I have ever owned.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I use a nap sack.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Majewski said:


> I use a nap sack.


Is it Kosher?


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

I sure hope the pouch is in addition to an "electrcians" tool bag... If that's all Veto came up with for electrcians I'm going to be a little disappointed. Ever since Mech said Veto was looking for input on a new bag I've been looking forward to the release.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sburton224 said:


> I sure hope the pouch is in addition to an "electrcians" tool bag... If that's all Veto came up with for electrcians I'm going to be a little disappointed. Ever since Mech said Veto was looking for input on a new bag I've been looking forward to the release.


Yeah me too and that looks a little disappointing....


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Satch said:


> Gents, finally saw a YouTube video on these bags. Up front I will tell you this is not for me. To me, this bag is everything a Veto is not meant to be. These sorts of bags have ben around for a LONG time in one form or another. They all have two things in common; You can jam too much stuff in them to the point of being too heavy and having to dump it out to find anything. And second, the tools on the outside of the bag are begging to be 'borrowed' or scattered all over when the inevitable bag tipping takes place. These issues are what the original closed top bags were meant to address.


Yep, back in the 1990s Bucket Boss followed their very popular bucket aprons with the Gatemough bags, this is basically an improved Gatemouth - more pouches and dividers. 



> Now don't get me wrong. I am not speaking to the quality or even functionality of the bag itself. Use what you like. I am sure typical Veto build quality applies. I think the bloke in the video was using this as some sort of installers bag. Keeping batteries and drills and maybe boxes of supplies inside. To me, this sort of use is handily attended to by a 20 dollar bag from Menard's or Home Desperate. Will it break down faster? Almost assuredly. And you can buy five or six more if that happens. But you could buy a couple and set them up with different supplies in each. Wire nuts, pigtails, terminals, and devises in one. Boxes, cover plates, etc in another. I am just not sure you need a near 200 dollar bag to do that. One the other hand, _it's a Veto._ What real excuse do you need? I just don't like the outside pockets.


I was not sure what he was talking about an "install bag" but he might be talking about, you pick the small tools and supplies you need for the task at hand and pack them in the bag, and that's what you carry in to the job. 

I think Veto's on the right track - there are a LOT of tasks where the Veto bags are not very useful. I have a big one and like it but it's mostly to store and organize tools on the truck, which is great. I have a small one and it's nice to work out of, perfect for a couple things, but it doesn't see much use. 

In the mean time $5 plastic totes from Sears 25 years ago get near daily use. I can carry small parts, supplies, and a few tools all over the place all day with it. 

This bag - maybe reverse it. Put the tool pockets on the INSIDE and the flap pockets for papers and junk on the OUTSIDE. You don't need that many pockets for this kind of bag.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> After years of using different Veto bags, I spent $16 on a Husky tote and it’s still going strong.


I think I paid $30 for the same thing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I think I paid $30 for the same thing.


I used one very similar to that for my drill and impact right up until I noticed bits and various tips disappeared from it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I think Veto's on the right track - there are a LOT of tasks where the Veto bags are not very useful. I have a big one and like it but it's mostly to store and organize tools on the truck, which is great. I have a small one and it's nice to work out of, perfect for a couple things, but it doesn't see much use.
> 
> In the mean time $5 plastic totes from Sears 25 years ago get near daily use. I can carry small parts, supplies, and a few tools all over the place all day with it.


I used to keep the large Veto in the truck and just pull out what I needed and load it into a smaller pouch to run into a building for a service call.

The smaller Veto was set up for a long distance (walk) or roof job so I had everything I needed on one trip from the van 'loaded for bear' so to speak.

I use the TP 3 or 4 for the carry in bag now and a canvas bucket for materials and powertools.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> splatz said:
> 
> 
> > I think Veto's on the right track - there are a LOT of tasks where the Veto bags are not very useful. I have a big one and like it but it's mostly to store and organize tools on the truck, which is great. I have a small one and it's nice to work out of, perfect for a couple things, but it doesn't see much use.
> ...


Agreed. Boxes of parts, power tools,terminal kits, etc. All can be handled by bags and plastic totes much more competitively priced than a near 200 dollar container. Ifound it surprising they went in this direction. 

I can say with certainty the pockets on the outside are too narrow and shallow for holding electricians pliers securely. We'll see how they sell and perform.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I liked Veto Pro Pacs and got into them for 2 main reasons:

1) Because at the time I was doing union work in which I was required to have a set list of tools and nothing else, I was also required to have those tools with me at all times, even as a non-working foreman. So the Veto Pro Pac was perfect to hold all of those tools. It was literally all I ever needed. It held them neatly and allowed me to see if one was missing.

Now, I keep all the tools in the van and only take what I need. There is no need to carry 30+ lbs worth of tools into every job when I know I will only need 3 or 4. I use a wide array of tools which could change for every job, so it's actually far more than I used to have to carry.

2) Because bags were a cool thing to play with. Organizing tools in a bag was kinda like a hobby. But now that I have a van, that took over. :biggrin:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I liked Veto Pro Pacs and got into them for 2 main reasons:
> 
> 1) Because at the time I was doing union work in which I was required to have a set list of tools and nothing else, I was also required to have those tools with me at all times, even as a non-working foreman. So the Veto Pro Pac was perfect to hold all of those tools. It was literally all I ever needed. It held them neatly and allowed me to see if one was missing.
> 
> ...


You could do a hit and run service call with an 11 in one, strippers, pliers and a NCVT.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> You could do a hit and run service call with an 11 in one, strippers, pliers and a NCVT.


I take my service tray with me into all jobs. I could do 85% of them with just what's in there. When I need something else, I just throw it in the tray.

There are some old pics of the tray, but it's evolved since then.

In it are:

linemans
straight screwdriver
9in1
utility knife
tick tracer
romex strippers
Knipex Cobras (channel locks)

Wiggy
Plug in GFCI tester
Small flastlight

M12 impact
Dewalt plastic bit container with a crapload of bits and stuff to do anything I need with the impact
Various size spade and Daredevil bits

Cadweld plastic box filled with little material (screw, wirenuts, connectors, etc.)
Little bag of Lever Nuts
2 madison bars
2 of those flat metal things that you put behind devices so they don't fall into the wall (they look similar to madison bars)

A few pieces of wire for pigtails/jumpers
Pen/pencil/marker
Black and white tape


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What's a Madison bar? Is it what you eat if you skip lunch?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> What's a Madison bar? Is it what you eat if you skip lunch?


F-clip? I've heard some people call them "battleships".

You use them to hold a metal box in the wall. They work well when you find a loose box that needs some extra support, even far-side support of a plastic box.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> F-clip? I've heard some people call them "battleships".
> 
> You use them to hold a metal box in the wall. They work well when you find a loose box that needs some extra support, even far-side support of a plastic box.


F-clip. Now I understand  .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> You could do a hit and run service call with an 11 in one, strippers, pliers and a NCVT.


......and the strippers are just a luxury.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

99cents said:


> When I saw this little tote at HD, something died in me inside. It was exactly what I wanted but I didn't want to support HD and their Chinese stuff. If Veto made something similar, I would gladly give them my money.


Veto is just overpriced Chinese stuff.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Reading this site has really turned me on to some good tools. Stuff I've never seen anyone at work use, like Wiha screwdrivers and Veto tool bags. I've read message boards like electricians tool box and EKR on a Pentium 386 computer, and never came across this stuff. 

I bought a Veto Tech LC bag two years ago and it is by far the best tool bag I've ever owned. I haven't seen any co-workers yet buy one. A year ago the company hired a bunch of apprentices, one of which had s Veto XL. I can't help but think that he heard about them here. I didn't want to ask because that might give up my true identity. Because I'm really Bat Man.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> Veto is just overpriced Chinese stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


If it holds up well and gets the job done so be it. 

My first Veto is over 11 years old, had been dropped, thrown, rolled in the van, and not treated in a nice manner at all.

Yet it still looks damn good for the mileage on it and functions perfectly.

When any American made bag can do that, let me know.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

After reading all the stuff about high end tool bags and jaw dropping tool kits, I thought I would post the video below... 

Warning: The following video may cause those with "tool bag OCD" to fit and foam at the mouth....


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

deleted


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

TGGT said:


> Veto is just overpriced Chinese stuff.


They're better made than the competition, but for the prices they get I really can't believe they couldn't be made in USA in the same price range.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Splatz, I agree with you. Atvthe price points Veto is creeping toward, USA manufacturing should start to enter the picture. It is also not that simple. The entire textile industry essentially clised up shop in America about 40 years ago. I don't know if there is a manufacturer left who could just jump in and supply them.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

splatz said:


> They're better made than the competition, but for the prices they get I really can't believe they couldn't be made in USA in the same price range.


Same price range maybe, but I doubt anywhere near the same profit margin....


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Pete E said:


> Same price range maybe, but I doubt anywhere near the same profit margin....


This.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Satch said:


> Splatz, I agree with you. Atvthe price points Veto is creeping toward, USA manufacturing should start to enter the picture. It is also not that simple. The entire textile industry essentially clised up shop in America about 40 years ago. I don't know if there is a manufacturer left who could just jump in and supply them.


There is quite a bit of cordura stuff sewn in the US. Tactical gear for the military and law enforcement, motorcycle gear, etc. It's not like its special sauce. It is cordura nylon attached to a plastic base with stretchy **** on the inside. 

I dug through my Tech-LC today to look for my compass. I realized I haven't really used the thing in months, since I am just lazy and what doesn't get tossed in my Veto TP-3 (which is too small), I just throw tools in a low topped cardboard box that sits below where my TP-3 hangs. I had about 10 tools still in the Tech-LC. Now I am shopping for a small open-top bag with a flat bottom that I can fill up with what I need for what I'm doing without carrying the weight of a loaded down Tech-LC, but can hold more stuff than the TP-3. Veto's site is my first stop, but damn, that's a lot of duckets for the OT-MC which is about the size I'm looking for. The thought of buying that husky bag makes me throw up in my mouth a little bit, but it would probably be about perfect. Maybe one of the Klein bags would work too.


----------



## Tortuga (Sep 22, 2014)

Going_Commando said:


> Veto's site is my first stop, but damn, that's a lot of duckets for the OT-MC which is about the size I'm looking for. The thought of buying that husky bag makes me throw up in my mouth a little bit, but it would probably be about perfect. Maybe one of the Klein bags would work too.


CLC 526, runs between $80-120.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

This was my setup before my Tech-LC. Still a good setup. I keep it in my van as a second set of tools. The Tech-LC is st work or in my trunk.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

Cabletie, 

May I ask what the red item is next to the rolls of tape?

Regards,

Peter


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Pete E said:


> Cabletie,
> 
> May I ask what the red item is next to the rolls of tape?
> 
> ...


It's an M12 Milwaukee speaker.

http://toolguyd.com/milwaukee-m12-wireless-speaker/


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Pete E said:


> Cabletie,
> 
> May I ask what the red item is next to the rolls of tape?
> 
> ...


Bluetooth speaker


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

cabletie said:


> This was my setup before my Tech-LC. Still a good setup. I keep it in my van as a second set of tools. The Tech-LC is st work or in my trunk.


Couple of lads at work carry that Klein. Swear by them as a smaller and lighter first carry option over their Veto closed tops.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Pete E said:


> Cabletie,
> 
> May I ask what the red item is next to the rolls of tape?
> 
> ...




A cat.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

Satch said:


> Splatz, I agree with you. Atvthe price points Veto is creeping toward, USA manufacturing should start to enter the picture. It is also not that simple. The entire textile industry essentially clised up shop in America about 40 years ago. I don't know if there is a manufacturer left who could just jump in and supply them.


I actually talked to them about this and you're correct on both counts.

They are trying to get some US made stuff going, those small leather pouches.

There isn't a company in the US that has the capability to make their bags.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

mdnitedrftr said:


> There isn't a company in the US that has the capability to make their bags.



Sad.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

mdnitedrftr said:


> I actually talked to them about this and you're correct on both counts.
> 
> They are trying to get some US made stuff going, those small leather pouches.
> 
> There isn't a company in the US that has the capability to make their bags.


Sad we exported all of our technology and expertise to make China great.

We could certainly make it here. They just won't until it's more cost prohibitive to do so over seas. Even if China's manufacturing costs go up, Vietnam has been the go to place for cheap made products.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

mdnitedrftr said:


> I actually talked to them about this and you're correct on both counts.
> 
> They are trying to get some US made stuff going, those small leather pouches.
> 
> There isn't a company in the US that has the capability to make their bags.


I'm surprised the tactical gear companies can't make it. There are quite a few US manufacturers of that stuff, and it is all cordura nylon.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

It does not surprise me at all that currently we cannot make these bags here. It could even come down to patents and trademarks for other components of the bags. Say, whatever the material is for the plastic bottoms on the bags or the zippers. Who knows? It sometimes just comes down to logistics and in the west we love our lawsuits, regulations, licesning, etc. 

It even comes down to subsidies sometimes. Most countries heavily subsidise industries such as manufacturing which unduly influences markets. And no, I am not advocating that for us. We have enough government influence on industry now. I am just saying if it means I have to pay Veto more for a U.S. produced model then I will probably just do it. Maybe beef and complain but do it anyway. Likely if we ever see production here it will be like many companies. An import line and a domestic line. I do hope U.S. made becomes an option.


----------

